# Delta 46-250 opinions?



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a Delta 46-250 midi lathe, to get into some turning. I currently use my Shop Smith 10-ER for the rare turning I do now. 
One reason for the smaller lathe is to put it in our Lanai that has air conditioning, in the summer. 

Anyone with experience on the Delta? (and ER-10 hopefully)
Advantages of the Delta over the 10-ER? (Other than size, which is helpful)
Neither is a heavy lathe. I would build a table for the Delta and weigh it down.

Any help deciding would help. I can get the Delta for $130, with basic centers and faceplate.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't have any input on that model, but I have the 46-460 and love it. $130 seems like a very decent price for a working lathe.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have that lathe and have had no problems with it. That's an excellent price if it's in good shape. I bought mine off craigslist 4 years ago and paid $225 but it had a bunch of extras with it; pen kits, pen press, bed extension, set of Record turning tools and some other stuff.
Only problem I've had with it was needing to replace headstock bearings and that was very easy to do and not very expensive. Also had to replace the drive belt awhile back.

If you plan to turn pens or small bowls it will do fine as it's only a 10"-1/2hp machine.


----------

